# AIM skills assessment processing time



## SoniaChopra (Jun 13, 2013)

how much time does it take for in AIM skills assessment processing ?
pls reply


----------



## SoniaChopra (Jun 13, 2013)

pls help in answering this question "how much time does it take for in AIM skills assessment processing ?"


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

SoniaChopra said:


> pls help in answering this question "how much time does it take for in AIM skills assessment processing ?"


This is what I found in their website:

*2. How long does the assessment process take?*

The assessment process takes up to approximately four (4) weeks from the time of receipt of the application if no further information or clarification is required.


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

In my case,my agent got my assessment done in 3 weeks only.

Goodluck


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

hey ppl... is it important to file the case through a consultant ? cant we do it at our own ? 
please advice


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

SoniaChopra said:


> pls help in answering this question "how much time does it take for in AIM skills assessment processing ?"


Hi Sonia,

It took 4-5 weeks in my case. However, timeline will vary from one case to another....

Regards

Sanjeev


----------

